# Thanks for the HELP.



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Just a short note of thanks for all the LJers who replied to my call for help about starting a website for my new business.
After a lot of searching and researching and a heads up from closetguy
I managed to find the perfect site to build and host my own site. lazylarrywoodworks.com.au

Save $$$ on Website Hosting by Doing It Yourself!
All new website builder that anyone can use costs just $10 a month for everything you need. The website hosting, over 800 templates, 5000 backgrounds, 6000 fonts and all the programming to run an online store, forum or a web classified.
Add 2500 items to the online store, collect credit cards or paypal, manage sales and build an amazing online business.

You don't need to spend more than $10 a month to have a professional website.

See for yourself at http://pagebuzz.com?&agentid=degoose and try out the demo to see how simple it is to use.

Again thanks to every one for their help and support and encouragement for my new ventures…

Larry.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

the thanks really should go to you , larry .

you have stepped forward ,and brought us along with you .

from woordworking to posting to this new larry ,

the best to you in all you do .

we are all moving forward too .

thank you .


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up, Larry.

I have a friend that is considering a web site and this really helps.

Lew


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm with David your the one we should thank for all that you contribute to LJs


----------



## RjGall (Jun 16, 2008)

Lary That looks great ! keep us updated on how its working for you.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

that sounds really great Larry…now I want to take a look at it…


----------



## spanky46 (Feb 12, 2009)

Thank you sir!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

checked out your website …looks great … suggest adding dimensions to your boards … width, length and thickness


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow Larry what a great looking site. Best of luck on your new adventure it been fun communicating with you and that great humor of yours…from safety boots and toucans and the great work that you've share with all of us here at LJ. Good luck Dr. Degoose and thanks for all the inspiration….Blkcherry


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Great site Larry. You are moveing along nicely with your carreer. Glad to see things going so good.

Thanks for all the info on building a site.

Scrappy


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

caught a look at the new web site

looking good

I will be proud to say that i new you when you were a humble amateur

congratulations

Hooky

Ps is the site generating any sales 
(my curiosity getting the better of me you dont have to answer this question)


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Great looking site, Larry. Good luck with it!


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

congrats on a very nice website
i went over to pagebuzz looks like the ticket. i see you can change the key wood for search engines 
have you tried playing with that to see what search word brings you site up on the first page of 
what search engines? remember most people are lazy and will not look past the first page when they are looking for something


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

congrats Larry!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Way cool Larry. Like Patron said Thank You!


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

congratulations & good luck!
thanks!


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Way to go Larry, super website!!!!
Thanks for posting and like you, closetguy inspired me to take a look at pagebuz….... I just haven't gotten off my butt to actually make it happen. Now that you have also shown the end results, hopefully that will get me going.

Let us know how things are going every once in awhile and if you have any further suggestions along the way.

Thanks for all you contribute to LJ's Larry, it is absolutely wonderful !!!


----------

